# Newest Setup



## DavidBondy

Here is my newest (and I hope, final) setup showing the GS/3 MP and the Compak K10 Fresh as well as other bits and pieces:

View attachment 7961


Taken with a wide-angle lens so a bit distorted but you get the picture.

DB


----------



## Soll

Very nice David, have you got to grips with her yet?


----------



## ronsil

Looking really good David - I like that.

Have you got a special coffee area sink or has your Wife allowed you half of hers.


----------



## Daren

Looks great (I'll bet a tenner it won't be your final set-up though)


----------



## Xpenno

Nice setup, how's the coffee compare to the L1?


----------



## DavidBondy

Thank chaps! I have just changed the photo for a closer-up one! Actually, I am enjoying the coffee more than the L1. In particular, I like to start the day with a lungo which was always a bit hit and miss with my Fellini moves on the L1 but is effortless on the GS/3. I think that the Strada mod is what makes it such a good machine. I know some folks talk about the lag when pressure profiling - perhaps - but I am no expert, but it makes me the cup of coffee that I want to drink and enjoy!

Perhaps as a set-up it won't be the last Daren, but I cannot see what could replace the GS/3 right now ...

Ron .. I traded my wife in for coffee machines a few years ago and live on my own so the sinks are mine, all mine! Coffee machines are probably more expensive, answer back in more painful ways but can be got rid of much less expensively!

DB


----------



## Xpenno

DavidBondy said:


> Thank chaps! I have just changed the photo for a closer-up one! Actually, I am enjoying the coffee more than the L1. In particular, I like to start the day with a lungo which was always a bit hit and miss with my Fellini moves on the L1 but is effortless on the GS/3. I think that the Strada mod is what makes it such a good machine. I know some folks talk about the lag when pressure profiling - perhaps - but I am no expert, but it makes me the cup of coffee that I want to drink and enjoy!


Sounds like a really great purchase, have you managed to play with pressure profiling at all?


----------



## Tiny tamper

Lovely setup dave plenty of lovely coffee to come from that setup I'm sure enjoy


----------



## DavidBondy

Xpenno said:


> Sounds like a really great purchase, have you managed to play with pressure profiling at all?


Yes. I've had a dabble based on what Eric showed me. Right now, the beans I'm using are a little too fresh and will need to sit for another week before they're really ready. I used up a lot re-dialling in the K10 after the L1.

I'll play more later. Then I'll get the refractometer out and see what the measurements tell me once I've got the cup I want to drink. First impressions are that I get no sourness at all and just yet right amount of bitterness and richness.


----------



## 4085

Be nice to see this machine up against the Vesuvius, bearing in mind there can only be one winner........but, which one!


----------



## glevum

Very very nice David. Which is the best at steaming, GS3 or L1?


----------



## DavidBondy

glevum said:


> Very very nice David. Which is the best at steaming, GS3 or L1?


I don't do milky drinks so I don't really know. In sure other owners will have a view!


----------



## coffeechap

They should be fairly equal


----------



## sjenner

It looks really good David, I did a bit of reading up on the machine, it is a lovely thing, a very lovely thing...

I am not familiar with the "Strada Mod", does it allow for any more control over pressure profile? It seems that in standard mode, manual or auto, one can differentiate between 3 bar and 9 bar, so does the mod show the pressure at the puck, ramping from 3 up to 9 and back again, or allow the user to control that ramp in some way?


----------



## Charliej

Lovely set up David, I bet it's nice to have finally got your dream machine, is there any programmability for the pressure profiling or just the paddle? I believe you can only use the preinfusion setting properly when plumbed in? It's a shame you can't make it to the Titan grinder event along with it as it would have been an excellent machine to see there with the other high end company it would be keeping.


----------



## centaursailing

Congratulations David, the GS/3 is a bit of a dream machine for me too but in my case it may have to stay in my dreams.

I wish you lots of joy and best of taste from your new setup.


----------



## Wobin19

Thats the dogs Blx. Look forward to reading about your experiences on this amazing set up.


----------



## coffeechap

Would love to see a video of this in action, am curious about the pressure lag as this was a machine i considered for a while but went for the simplicity and repeatability of the L1 in the end. Shame you didnt get on with the L1 i guess it goes to show perfection isnt for everyone:exit:


----------



## ronsil

errrrrrrr... How many times do I have to say it.

There is pump perfection people & lever perfection people & hardly ever do the twain meet


----------



## The Systemic Kid

ronsil said:


> errrrrrrr... How many times do I have to say it.
> 
> There is pump perfection people & lever perfection people & hardly ever do the twain meet


Except on this forum


----------



## coffeechap

ronsil said:


> errrrrrrr... How many times do I have to say it.
> 
> There is pump perfection people & lever perfection people & hardly ever do the twain meet


the difference is i think as far as single group lever machines go I have perfection Ron, anyone got a slayer on here?


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> the difference is i think as far as single group lever machines go I have perfection Ron, anyone got a slayer on here?


I've made better shots on my Verona than I've tasted on the Slayer in my local shop. I'm not saying that it isn't the pinnacle or that it isn't capable of producing better shots but I've not tasted it and looks aside can't currently justify the extra cash.


----------



## coffeechap

ah but you are soon to join the variable pressure profiling club


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> ah but you are soon to join the variable pressure profiling club


Indeed I am. I have tasted that I can make shots on the new machine that are better that those that I can make with my current setup, with the same bean. I have not with the slayer.

I'm always happy to be proven wrong but I've not seen any evidence that shows that the slayer is better than LM or any other machine with PP.

They do look outrageously gorgeous though


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> I've made better shots on my Verona than I've tasted on the Slayer in my local shop. I'm not saying that it isn't the pinnacle or that it isn't capable of producing better shots but I've not tasted it and looks aside can't currently justify the extra cash.


Ive made better shots on a Gaggia classic than on the slayer in the Plough. Pointless having a sniper rifle if the gunman keeps his eyes shut.


----------



## garydyke1

The Plough dont pressure profile. Using a mk1 set-up - they hit a predefined preinfusion setting (normally 3 bar) until drips hit cup then bang up to 9 bar until completion (essentially dumb waiter mode). Bizarrely they weigh input but dont weigh output, at least from what I have seen. Also need to remember none of them are coffee geeks/experts/professionals with the time to exploit it properly. Perfect machine for that place is a 2 gp NS Aurelia with preset volumetrics


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## coffeechap

Totally agree gary, but then many places have great gear and innexperienced not interested front end staff that dont do that equipment justice.


----------



## DavidBondy

sjenner said:


> It looks really good David, I did a bit of reading up on the machine, it is a lovely thing, a very lovely thing...
> 
> I am not familiar with the "Strada Mod", does it allow for any more control over pressure profile? It seems that in standard mode, manual or auto, one can differentiate between 3 bar and 9 bar, so does the mod show the pressure at the puck, ramping from 3 up to 9 and back again, or allow the user to control that ramp in some way?


The Strada mod (not sure if that is the official name for it!) replaces the main shaft of the head with one drilled through and then the gauge is fitted on top so that you can measure the pressure directly at the puck. I can then use the paddle and adjust the pressure where I want it. The brochure for the LM Strada MP (here: http://www.lamarzocco.com/en/products/strada-mp-en.html) explains better than I can!

It is quite strange though that certain forum members seem to now consider me a heretic for changing the L1 for the GS/3. As I said previously, had I had any inkling that Eric was selling the GS/3 then I would never have bought the L1! Nothing wrong with levers, nothing (well not a huge amount) wrong with the L1 design but I just happen to prefer (as someone said) pump perfection!


----------



## DavidBondy

Charliej said:


> Lovely set up David, I bet it's nice to have finally got your dream machine, is there any programmability for the pressure profiling or just the paddle? I believe you can only use the preinfusion setting properly when plumbed in? It's a shame you can't make it to the Titan grinder event along with it as it would have been an excellent machine to see there with the other high end company it would be keeping.


No Charlie, it is a manual machine. No programming, just the paddle and that is fine with me. I am not sure that I would have been as happy with the AV variant. I believe that Eric's first GS/3 was the AV and when he decided to buy a second he opted for the MP version. I would never have been able to bring it to the grinder event. It is HEAVY (35KG) and took two to lift it into and out of my car!


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> Shame you didnt get on with the L1 i guess it goes to show perfection isnt for everyone


Not that I didn't get on with the L1 Dave, just that the GS/3 will better suit my needs .... AND IT HAS A CUP WARMER!!!


----------



## ronsil

DavidBondy said:


> .... AND IT HAS A CUP WARMER!!!


Well said that man:act-up:


----------



## Thecatlinux

Another lovely machine sitting in your kitchen mr bond Hey what the heck you only live once


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> The Plough dont pressure profile. Using a mk1 set-up - they hit a predefined preinfusion setting (normally 3 bar) until drips hit cup then bang up to 9 bar until completion (essentially dumb waiter mode). Bizarrely they weigh input but dont weigh output, at least from what I have seen. Also need to remember none of them are coffee geeks/experts/professionals with the time to exploit it properly. Perfect machine for that place is a 2 gp NS Aurelia with preset volumetrics


Agreed. My point is only that Slayer seem to be thought of as being the pinnacle of espresso, just saying that I've never tasted the evidence but I'm sure that some on here have


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Agreed. My point is only that Slayer seem to be thought of as being the pinnacle of espresso, just saying that I've never tasted the evidence but I'm sure that some on here have


It a lot of money to find out....or a drive to Bristol or Stafford


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> It a lot of money to find out....or a drive to Bristol or Stafford


I know what's in Stafford, who's running one in Bristol?


----------



## Kofe

garydyke1 said:


>


Love this machine.

Love the comment he made:

"who needs a steam gauge on the outside when you have endless amounts of steam"

Very impressive machine.


----------



## coffeechap

DavidBondy said:


> It is quite strange though that certain forum members seem to now consider me a heretic for changing the L1 for the GS/3. As I said previously, had I had any inkling that Eric was selling the GS/3 then I would never have bought the L1! Nothing wrong with levers, nothing (well not a huge amount) wrong with the L1 design but I just happen to prefer (as someone said) pump perfection!


Clearly I am the certain "forum members", I have not inferred or suggested you are a heretic David, merely pointed out facts, a lot of GS3 owners have done the other way and I actually find it interesting ( not bad) that you have decided to go the other way. Levers are a desired taste that does not sit with everybody as with all types of machine. As per our conversations, I am genuinely happy that you are delighted to have the machine of your dreams and I genuinely wish you a very happy time with the GS3 K10 combination, it is an exceptionally capable set up.


----------



## DavidBondy

Dave, please rest assured that you are not who I was referring to. Everything you have said has been open and on the forum or on the phone. Certainly not you old son!


----------



## Kofe




----------



## coffeechap

Milk coffee sugar it all the same


----------



## iroko

Very nice David, glad you've found machine nirvana.


----------



## coffeechap

The GS3 is high on a lot of peoples list of machines to buy, however having had the vesuvius (ugly but good) for a few weeks and seeing the variety of parameters you haveto play with then I think you cannot get a better Pump machine sub £4000


----------



## charris

Kofe said:


> Is the machine they refer to the best available?
> 
> Trying to make decisions at the moment which machine to aim for.


The exotics:

Pump machines: LM GS/3, KVDW Speedster, Slayer, Vesuvius

Lever: Londinium L1


----------



## Mrboots2u

charris said:


> The exotics:
> 
> Pump machines: LM GS/3, ( £4k plus? ) KVDW Speedster,( £6.5 - 7k plus ? ) Slayer,( £8k plus?) Vesuvius ( Pre order £2600? New £2900? )
> 
> Lever: Londinium L1 ( ( £1950 )


Variables in price there


----------



## CoffeeDoc

The new machine looks the dogs b*****ks! I am sure the coffee is great, there must be a learning curve, I hope that you have fun exploring it.

Sorry that you cannot make the Titan event.

Paul


----------



## charris

Mrboots2u said:


> Variables in price there


Another big and important variable is manufacturer history and heritage. LM is second to none (1927), KDVW now has a solid history (1985), L1 is new but support by Reiss is reported as phenomenal, Slayer is quite new company (2007) but looks solid, Ambient Espresso (Vesuvius) is new. This matters (at least to me) but does not really mean that L/M produces the best drink of this lot. Also I am sure there were many doubters when Kees (KVDW) was starting but look where he is now - Slayer might be onto something.


----------



## DavidBondy

Following the change to the Versalab M3, here is a photo of my latest setup:

View attachment 8439


Somewhat identical to that which Eric had before I bought his GS/3!


----------



## 4085

Thats a funny little grinder!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great pics guys - look forward to hearing your thoughts on the impact in the cup.


----------



## DavidBondy

dfk41 said:


> Thats a funny little grinder!!


Yes, but just the right size of my little kitchen .. and I've got my second sink back!!


----------



## DavidBondy

Daren said:


> Looks great (I'll bet a tenner it won't be your final set-up though)


I owe you a virtual tenner Daren!


----------



## ronsil

There's no doubt in my mind about that setup

It not only looks great but you have the optimum machinery there for producing the greatest coffee.

Pumps forever:good:







& its got a cup warmer!


----------



## sjenner

Finally David!

They look like they were meant to be.

Is the M3 easy to set up? It looks beautiful.


----------



## DavidBondy

Thanks Stephen. They do look good side by side.

Yes, easy to adjust. Got it pretty close on my third attempt. It is very easy to adjust and quite forgiving.

I'll be doing some more playing over the weekend and once I get the taste just right I'll have a look with the refractometer!


----------



## Tiny tamper

That's one sweet setup there congrats


----------



## charris

Great setup David! Please post more thoughts about the Versalab when you are ready.


----------



## Terranova

My current home setup










sometimes it looks more chaotic


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Serious overkill - that's a lab not a home set up


----------



## shrink

curious looking speakers too. I can't quite place them, almost like modern JBL's


----------



## Terranova

Anniversary TI 260 or so, they are connected to a 7.1 Teufel surround system.

I had them in the basement, so I thought why not connecting them.


----------



## glevum

Terranova, Probably nicest set up on the forum IMO. Love it!


----------



## DavidBondy

and now with my updated Versalab GS/3.

View attachment 9406


----------



## EricC

Nice one David, a perfect match for your GS/3


----------



## DavidBondy

Thank you Eric, you can see why I said it would be a perfect match for your Speedster .... it was seeing your M3 that started me on this particular journey! If nothing else, get Frank to send you a replacement for that ghastly red knob (not being personal here you understand!)


----------



## ronsil

That's looking super David.

I've always loved the 'Terranova' finish. I saw one in the flesh on my last visit to US.

Now, apart from looks will you be really,really honest & say what difference you personally find in the cup with the espresso you drink?.

It appears to have returned to you fairly quickly.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> and now with my updated Versalab GS/3.
> 
> View attachment 9406


Very nice, David - do you notice any differences after the mods?


----------



## DavidBondy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very nice, David - do you notice any differences after the mods?


A few Patrick:

Firstly, due to the extension plate I can now get the (tall) LM stainless steel twin spout PF out within knocking a load of coffee off on the end of the funnel.

Secondly, the anti-popcorn shield means I don't have to cup my hand around the top to stop the bean fragments from jumping out.

It's also much quieter in operation.

I've only made a couple of double shots so far and still need to dial it a tad tighter but the grounds are very even and very fluffy.


----------



## DavidBondy

ronsil said:


> Now, apart from looks will you be really,really honest & say what difference you personally find in the cup with the espresso you drink?.
> 
> It appears to have returned to you fairly quickly.


I am not sure (yet) about the espresso in the cup but I am already sure that the usability has been greatly increased. It was a bit of a faff before with the pop-corning and being unable to easily use the LM SS Double PF which is very tall. I also think that due to the mods that Frank has made, it will be a great deal more consistent because the whole thing now runs true. I think it will last a lot longer - and I have no intention of parting with it!

As for your last point, it didn't seem like it was quick! Altogether I was without it for about six weeks but part of that time it was at Frank's waiting for his return from holidays and of course a week was lost in shipping to and from.


----------

